# 3 week old pigeon found



## sancto (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi all, My friend found a pigeon which I think is 3-3 1/2 weeks old.....has just a little peach fuzz on top of the head , none on the body..........It was in a bad area, by the road , and one was dead nearby.............It may be eating some seeds on its on .....not sure yet.........I gave it some softened cherrios and some peas ( squished from the can ) I have some oatmeal should I try that mixed with some what? or some canned corn...........I have been opening its mouth to place the food in it which is kinda hard.........I have 1cc syrings I could try to make the oatmeal or a cherrios mash................any ideas or what would be good to try and how much would be appreciated...........I have wild birdseed scattered on the carrier floor... and water there....... thanks.............Sancto


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Sancto, thanks for helping this little pigeon out. If you haven't, go the Pigeon Talk home page (you can click on Pigeon-Talk in the upper left corner too) and read the posts for "I found a pigeon", there is some great info there. Peas are good to feed him, mixed with other things. Do you have any cat or dog kibble around? Soak that and mix with the peas, that works well. For the older babies, I cut off the end of the syringe and that makes it easier to get down the food in larger quantities.  Kaytee baby bird food is a great thing to have, though he sounds as if he is nearing the age to begin eating on his own soon. Peck with your finger around the seeds and see if he will imitate you. You can dip his beak into a bowl of water and that will usually trigger him to drink, even if it's new to him. Others will be along with more specific advice on what to feed him, but that should get you started for now.  Oh, and if it's not real warm where you are, you might put a heating pad on low underneath him, or microwave a sock full of uncooked rice. It helps boost their immune systems when they're kept warm, especially during a stressful time.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Sancto and thanks for helping out the baby. Here's a link to the Resource
Section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

And a link to basic life saving steps:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Methods for feeding babies:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

And pictures of the day to day developement of babies for determining age:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9500

Please make sure to wrap the heating pad or microwaved sock to
ensure that it isn't too hot for the baby/youngster to tolerate. Also,
it's helpful if there is an area that they can select to get off of the heating
pad or away from the rice sock if they desire to.

Soaked puppy or kitty chow (more nutrients than adult kibble) is frequently
used as a substitute food if no baby formula is available or the member is
unfamiliar w/crop feeding/tubing. Just soak the puppy or kitty kibble in water,
drain and push in managable pieces to the back of the throat allowing the 
bird to swallow on their own. You can also leave out seed and water for the
youngster so they may eat on their own if they so choose.

Have you checked inside this baby's mouth to make sure it's pink and free
of growths/odors? Also, how are the droppings for this little one?

fp


----------



## sancto (Apr 21, 2007)

*regarding young pigeon*

Hi thank you both for the help......I haven't gotten to read the websites given yet, but i will.....I apppreciate your time to list them and answer........It is warm here....I live on Long Island, New York.......I gave the bird some peas/ corn and the softened cat kibble ( i had a choice to take the kitten or adult formula,,,,,,I should of taken the kitten, I now see.........I can go back today and get some......... I will get some parakeet or finch seeds.....something small,,,,,,....His mouth does look pink and there was at least 3 poops this morning......after changing the papers last nite, so I can tell if there was new ones later................He is still perky...............Can you tell if a pigeon is a girl or boy by the eye coloring, or is it a internal thing? My girlfriend and I seem to always be finding pigeons.........she gives them to me of course....... oh and yes, the pigeon is close to the age where he should be eating on his own.......he does fly away low.....as my friend had to run after him.......I haven't tried to see how he/she is in the department yet...........didn't want to stress him out more, as I'm already bugging him with the feeding times..........maybe in a few days...........Thanks again.....I 'll let you know how it goes...............Sancto


----------



## sancto (Apr 21, 2007)

*3 week old pigeon: update*

Hi all, I'm still giving the pigeon peas, corn softened cherrios and science diet cat kibble made soft....I saw him peck and the seeds I left on the floor......( left it some canary, finch, parakeet and wild bird seed............) hope it starts pecking more...............Sancto


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They usually will when they get hungry enough. They need water when they start eating dry seeds, too, at least a half-inch deep. You'll probably have to teach him how to drink though, possibly by dipping your finger in the water in front of him as though it were a parent drinking.

Pidgey


----------

